# Halo surface mount downlight



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been looking for a cost effective octagon mount downlight and tried the Halos on a job. I wasn’t sold on them appearance wise. They’re kind of thick with curved glass...erm..._plastic_. The customer liked them though.

I gotta say that, once up, they look not bad. I’m sure they have a broader beam than Lotus type lights so you can probably stretch the spacing a little. It’s hard to tell but lighting uniformity with these fixtures is likely very good.

There are other fixtures out there with a lower profile but the driver protrudes into the box. That can be a PITA sometimes.

I like this for new construction in insulated ceilings.

Appearance - 6/10
Ease of installation - 8/10
Lighting performance - 10/10


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

They dim well with no flicker. Color temperature switch has three settings.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

They look absolutely horrible.

But how many people look at the lights unless they are specifically looking at them for a reason?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> They look absolutely horrible.
> 
> But how many people look at the lights unless they are specifically looking at them for a reason?


HO’s always look at the fixture itself, not the quality of light it throws. For commercial jobs, I would throw these in without hesitation. For an HO, I would show a sample first.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> HO’s always look at the fixture itself, not the quality of light it throws. For commercial jobs, I would throw these in without hesitation.


That's my point, they only look at the light when they are specifically looking at the light.

Once they stop looking at the light, they never notice it. 

Unless it is something decorative, people don't look at lights as part of their daily life, and most wouldn't notice them unless their purpose at that moment was to look at and judge them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Anybody else seeing question marks and not apostrophes?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> They look absolutely horrible.
> 
> But how many people look at the lights unless they are specifically looking at them for a reason?





HackWork said:


> That's my point, they only look at the light when they are specifically looking at the light.
> 
> Once they stop looking at the light, they never notice it.
> 
> Unless it is something decorative, people don't look at lights as part of their daily life, and most wouldn't notice them unless their purpose at that moment was to look at and judge them.


Huh? I completely agree with you, Hack. Did I wake up in a different dimension?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The problem I have with homeowners is that they will look at the light, just stare at it, then decide that they don't like it. Such as with wafer/pancake style lights versus normal recessed lights. 

But I ask them, "How often do you stand under the light and look up directly at it? Once it's on and throws out light, are you ever going to notice the difference? Who is going to walk into your house and look up at the light itself?".


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The problem I have with homeowners is that they will look at the light, just stare at it, then decide that they don't like it. Such as with wafer/pancake style lights versus normal recessed lights.
> 
> But I ask them, "How often do you stand under the light and look up directly at it? Once it's on and throws out light, are you ever going to notice the difference? Who is going to walk into your house and look up at the light itself?".


Old fashioned cans are looking dated now. My customer actually liked the “modern” look.

I expected resistance when I started using Lotus Lights but didn’t get any at all except from one interior designer who changed her mind after one job.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess another advantage to these fixtures is that, when they eventually burn out, they’re easy to replace.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I prefer the look of the Philips Slim Surface.










Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Someone make recessed units that fits over a ceiling joist so you don't have to worry about a joist.

Halo also makes a recessed that doesn't use a jb.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

99cents said:


> Anybody else seeing question marks and not apostrophes?


Yes.

Only in Post #1


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

99cents said:


> Anybody else seeing question marks and not apostrophes?


I don�t know what you are talking about. I can�t see any question marks. I�d go have your computer looked at. You�d be best taking it to the geek squad. They�ll get it straightened out. You�ll thank me for this advice. I�ll check back tomorrow to see how you did. It's a shame I can�t help you fix it.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Someone make recessed units that fits over a ceiling joist so you don't have to worry about a joist.
> 
> Halo also makes a recessed that doesn't use a jb.


I've used these several times. No one notices they aren't a regular can light.

I love 'em!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Someone make recessed units that fits over a ceiling joist so you don't have to worry about a joist.
> 
> Halo also makes a recessed that doesn't use a jb.


Wow, welcome to 5 years ago.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Installing octagons means the drywallers cut the holes and less goofing around for me at finishing time. They’re also much simpler in insulated ceilings.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

These are fairly low profile for a faux recessed light. The driver does stick into the back side, but it is quite a bit smaller than some of the others I've installed. They have them both in a four and a six inch model. Same brightness for either.
https://creebulb.com/65-watt-replacement-4in-surface-mount-disk-light-soft-white


----------

